# Dogs - Doing What Dogs Do



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I hope snow reads this. Her puppy, Kit, is a Maremma.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Kinda got teary eyed reading this....what wonderful dogs and they weren't young dogs either!! It also sounds like they are truly loved and respected by their owners!


----------



## Poodlemanic (Jun 27, 2016)

Oh gosh I went to school with the Landry girls. Maremmas are such great dogs! The photos the Landrys sent afterward showed the dogs' feet and legs black from running through scorched forests. Good dogs!! Also amazing firefighters, feeding all those flocks and dogs throughout the evacuations. ps the article didn't mention, but the firefighters fed everyone's livestock throughout the evacuation


----------

